# Does anybody here take Glucosamine?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got some troublesome knees and I've heard pretty good things about Glucosamine and Chondroitin. Does anyone here take this stuff daily for joint pain and does it work? If so, how much do you take and how long should I expect to wait before I feel results?






Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to take it regularly, and yes it does work. It is something that needs to be part of a daily routine, I am getting some tomorrow for my shoulder, you will see some difference within a week, but keep taking it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there a danger of taking too much? I think I've heard you're supposed to take one pill, 3 times per day. Does that sound right?








Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Is there a danger of taking too much? I think I've heard you're supposed to take one pill, 3 times per day. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No danger, it is going to help lube your joints, just follow the directions and is safe. When I was a gym rat, I took it for yrs.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RS, are you what level pain are you dealing with? and where?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It gave me the shiots something fierce and my blood pressure shot up through the roof when I was taking it.

And people with shellfish allergies should *NOT* take it, nor should people who are diabetic or borderline diabetic. I found out about that last part the hard way, btw.

Oh. And don't take it if you are pregnant or plan on getting pregnant.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> It gave me the shiots something fierce and my blood pressure shot up through the roof when I was taking it.
> 
> And people with shellfish allergies should *NOT* take it, nor should people who are diabetic or borderline diabetic. I found out about that last part the hard way, btw.
> 
> Oh. *And don't take it if you are pregnant or plan on getting pregnant*.


 

Damn, I knew there was something! :laughing:








Paul


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I use to take the powder straight followed by some juice. I think it was like 5mg before then within 15 minutes of finishing a workout with more juice. 

Just drinking your share of water helps to lube joints. Fish oils also help.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Damn, I knew there was something! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That killed it for you, eh?:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried taking the stuff and it hurt my joints. Gave up on it after a week. Do you use kneeboards?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It gave me the shiots something fierce.


That's enough to discourage me from ever using the stuff. that's one thing that I just flat out hate- the screaming shiots.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's enough to discourage me from ever using the stuff. that's one thing that I just flat out hate- the screaming shiots.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


It does work for a lot of people. It helps them a great deal.

Preexisting body chemistry and conditions can be the difference between a positive experience and horrible side effects.

My body chemistry, borderline diabetes and level of tolerance to most substances makes me the exception, not the rule.

My advice when starting a new homeopathic regimen is to start out small and to do it under the supervision of a health care provider.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I had violent nightmares after only 4 days of using it


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

another option is to use something called runovia, i am nursing a sore knee now and was told to try this from a nurse practitioner, not sure if it works, i am going to the orthopedic doctor today to see what is wrong with my knee.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Bayside500 said:


> another option is to use something called runovia, i am nursing a sore knee now and was told to try this from a nurse practitioner, not sure if it works, i am going to the orthopedic doctor today to see what is wrong with my knee.


Hopefully it is just old maids knee.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I know it works for me ...

At one time it was darn near impossible for me to climb stairs...

Started using that stuff and I got heeled ..

Once I felt better I stopped using it ...

I have been off and on that stuff ever since

I am a firm believer that continued use of anything makes it ineffective


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It never bothered me at all. Just helped. I know a lot of guys that take it. It is not a treatment for a serious medical condition as I told RS in a PM, but it is a good supplement for many.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had some injuries to my knees but nothing major and nothing recent. I'm no doctor but I would say that my problems are just wear and tear, not a serious injury. I have taken it before but never got to the point where it was part of my regiment, so I never really gave it a chance to work. I'm sure if I was going to get mud butt from it, I would have though. I'm going to go out and buy a big bottle today and start taking it. Hopefully, I'll see some postive results.

Thanks for all the info guys. :thumbsup:



Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I've had some injuries to my knees but nothing major and nothing recent. I'm no doctor but I would say that my problems are just wear and tear, not a serious injury. I have taken it before but never got to the point where it was part of my regiment, so I never really gave it a chance to work. I'm sure if I was going to get mud butt from it, I would have though. I'm going to go out and buy a big bottle today and start taking it. Hopefully, I'll see some postive results.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'm going to do the same today for my shoulders, and will report back in a week.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> RS, are you what level pain are you dealing with? and where?


On a scale of 1 to "stepping on a lego"... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> On a scale of 1 to "stepping on a lego"... :laughing:


Or this :blink: to this


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey something to give a try you have nothing to lose is acupuncture treatments. Reflexology works alsohowever can easily be jarred back into pain.

There are natural foods that help lubricate joints. The past year I have started to watch what I eat. It is amazing the difference.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My wife found out she was allergic to gluten this past summer so no more junk food in the house!

I started eating all her gluten free stuff and cut out sugar. Dude... i feel like a million bucks! Energy all day, and sleepin like a baby and headaches gone! 

The other day she asked me how my knees have been (there just like yours RS) & I just then realized its been at least a couple months with no pain.:yes: Just thought id share. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Hey something to give a try you have nothing to lose is acupuncture treatments. Reflexology works alsohowever can easily be jarred back into pain.
> 
> There are natural foods that help lubricate joints. The past year I have started to watch what I eat. It is amazing the difference.


I have had success with acupuncture. Mine was for my back. One treatment hooked to a T.I.N.S like unit and it was like night and day. I didn't think it would work as I didn't get relief just then but when I woke up the next day, I was ready to do cartwheels. My back was so tight, after 6 weeks of physical therapy, that he said the needles were bending and he was having trouble pushing them in. Later that week the x-rays showed my spine was perfectly straight.

I went twice a week for a month I think. Halfway through he (chiropractor) started adjusting my back.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If you're going to take glucosamine and condrotin make sure it also has MSM in it. My buddy owns a vitamin store and says its much more effective with MSM.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*glucosamine*

used to have a problem with my knee swelling up found something called move free a wonder drug for me since then i have tried numerous variations of the pills at first i took 3 pills a day now i take it when i start to feel some discomfort coming on seems to work great for me


----------



## andy.t (Jul 18, 2013)

i know this is an old post but fatty fish oils are great for joints...you can buy them in pill format or powder.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I take collagen pills six per day 3 in am 3 pm. If I forget to take them I definitely notice the difference in my knees


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Look into “Basic Tab” by BioMed
It’s all natural it rebuilds the joints and cartlidge. It’s worked wonders for my knees and shoulders


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Look into “Basic Tab” by BioMed
> It’s all natural it rebuilds the joints and cartlidge. It’s worked wonders for my knees and shoulders





You can't rebuild cartilage, once it's gone, it's gone.
















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> Look into “Basic Tab” by BioMed
> It’s all natural it rebuilds the joints and cartlidge. It’s worked wonders for my knees and shoulders


your only 6 years late with that info...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You can't rebuild cartilage, once it's gone, it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



google..." PRP shots"...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> google..." PRP shots"...





Well you are correct and I was wrong




https://regenexx.com/blog/prp-doesnt-help-cartilage-repair-always-read-fine-print/








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Well you are correct and I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only because I have had multiple PRP shots and it regrew tissue and repaired stabilized tears in my shoulder and elbow( eliminating the need for surgery) and tissue in my knees to alleviate pain..
the sad truth is if the doctors would be aloud to use stem cells so much more could be repaired in the human body, I think big pharmacy doesnt want it and lobbies against it so we have to continue to pay for worthless medications or treatments that only do a fraction of what stem cell repair would do..


to go one step further...CBD oil...anyone that smokes weed is ingesting CBD oil...so now because the CBD oil industry is in full swing and taking away from big pharmacy, the FDA( federal dickhead agency)claims it may cause liver damage to try and get people back to spending their money with big pharmacy and not natural cures..
so if it really had any harmful effects it would be seen in every pot smoker for the last 100 years...more government BS to scam the public..and every other country around the globe openly acknowledges all the medical benefits of cannabis and CBD oil...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> only because I have had multiple PRP shots and it regrew tissue and repaired stabilized tears in my shoulder and elbow( eliminating the need for surgery) and tissue in my knees to alleviate pain..
> the sad truth is if the doctors would be aloud to use stem cells so much more could be repaired in the human body, I think big pharmacy doesnt want it and lobbies against it so we have to continue to pay for worthless medications or treatments that only do a fraction of what stem cell repair would do..
> 
> 
> ...





Lots of bogus stem cell clinics have popped up to shoot stem cells anywhere you want but the evidence isn't there to back it up. At least not yet.



Concentrated cbd oil is different than smoking a bowl. Not saying it definitely is harmful but it wouldn't surprise me. Usually kidney/liver issues are when people ingest too much of something and I suspect this is the basis for the fda claim as I don't think we have any daily limits we can rely on. If law makers use the fda's guidelines as an excuse to ban something, that is on them not the fda who is just saying we haven't tested something properly yet.



And personally, whether it's cigarettes, marijuana, or standing over a campfire and taking a deep breath, the idea of smoking anything is asinine to me. 















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Lots of bogus stem cell clinics have popped up to shoot stem cells anywhere you want but the evidence isn't there to back it up. At least not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh you just shoot up heroin......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ahh you just shoot up heroin......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



No.




.


----------

